# Ruddedogg



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

RuddeDogg,

I was checking out your pic here and seen you run FD. Who do you run with? EHT Cardiff #1 here.

By the way what were you showing in the pics with the circle hook? Nice metals!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Runnin......*

Erma Volunteer Firecompany, Station 62 we also cover the Cape May County Airport. 
Also a Lt. with the Cape May County Fire Police, Station 27 

Circles, I was showing how I snell my hooks and how I use circles on my metal.


----------

